# pallet wood ID



## lvstealth (May 9, 2017)

this is Pallet Wood. 



 


 


 

i just pulled this off a pallet, i did note the country code as US. 

thank you in advance! - Lisa

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (May 9, 2017)

@phinds 
@Mr. Peet

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (May 9, 2017)

First glance looked like the 'cherry' group. Any smell? Cherry has a good smell when burning it too. The semi-ring porous looking end grain can happen, often with resin-wood or other stressed wood...

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## phinds (May 10, 2017)

Can you get a more distant pic? I'm trying to figure out if the darker area in the lower left of the first pic is heartwood or (more likely) a mineral stain. Do you have any ability to clean up the end grain more?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## lvstealth (May 10, 2017)

Hmmm.. I will have to smell it. It is very pretty with the dark stripe down one side and the swirls on the other. It is heart wood, not a stain... i think, there is a pic of it, bad pic, but shows it is part of the wood... i think. 
here is the almost the whole board








 
as for cleaning it up, i have 220 grit sand paper (that is the finest) i will try. i will get some 400 though, just for this. i will head to town this afternoon and stop by the HD.

btw, all of the pics are with the wood a bit wet, it shows the contrast better. my camera and my eyes are old so...

Thanks!


----------



## Tony (May 10, 2017)

Lisa, that last pic looks like walnut to me. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## phinds (May 10, 2017)

Tony said:


> Lisa, that last pic looks like walnut to me. Tony


Tony, based on color I agree but isn't that sapwood awfully big for walnut?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (May 10, 2017)

phinds said:


> Tony, based on color I agree but isn't that sapwood awfully big for walnut?



Paul, you certainly know more than me on ID, but I still think walnut. It is an unusual amount of sapwood, but I've seen some that comes close to that. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## lvstealth (May 10, 2017)

well pallet wood is the cast off wood that the vender gets cheap. and the other side is more of the darker wood.



 and hehe, the camera autofocus got one of Quixote, my doggy.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Tony (May 10, 2017)

That's a beautiful dog Lisa!

Reactions: Agree 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## lvstealth (May 10, 2017)

so, should i call this Walnut and go to the next piece? 

i read a little, and the sapwood is not desirable, but i find it very pretty. i could cut it up and use the dark part and the light part for a chess board. i will save this till i get much better at things and then see what i can think of! 

he is a wonderful dog, goes everywhere with me. well mannered and very gentle... till someone gets ugly!
-Lisa

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## phinds (May 10, 2017)

Is the color of the sapwood shown properly in the pics? Walnut sapwood is generally white or tanish-white. Compare your wood to the walnut pics on my site and see what you think.


----------



## lvstealth (May 10, 2017)

it is not white, your pics show a much "creamier" looking color. and most of what i see on tables and projects is a much lighter shade. the light color on this board is actually a little darker (leaning more to brown than pink/red ) than the cherry i sent you. the color is right here. the pic matches what i see in the board itself. but that is wet. dry it is not near as nice. - L


----------



## phinds (May 10, 2017)

Well, then I'd say this one is not walnut. As I just suggested in your other current thread, I think you're going to have to send me more cutoffs, but let's keep trying here first since someone else may come up with a good ID. 

Think end grain fine sanding !


----------



## Tony (May 10, 2017)

@phinds 

Paul, thought this might interest you. Here is a board I have that I know is walnut, just about half of its width is sapwood. Tony


----------



## phinds (May 11, 2017)

Thanks. What's the width of the plank? How thick is the sapwood? It sure looks bigger than what I'm used to seeing.


----------



## Tony (May 11, 2017)

I will measure it when I get home, but it's about 2 inches of sapwood. Tony


----------



## phinds (May 11, 2017)

Tony said:


> I will measure it when I get home, but it's about 2 inches of sapwood. Tony


Ah. I guess I was misjudging the scale of the image. 2" wide sapwood is a bit wider than I'd expect for walnut but not unheard of and of course depending on the cut angle, it can look quite a bit wider. Lisa's piece is quartersawn so the width we see is all sapwood width, not angled.

@lvstealth , what is the width of the plank where it is shown in the first pics of your second set of pics? The left end is all sapwood and I'm wondering how wide that is.

Hm ... I seem to be confused somehow. The pic I references seems to be clearly quartersawn and at the outer part of the tree, but that's not possible given the look of the knots. Can you take a pic of that end of the plank such that it shows both the end of the plank and the face, and state how wide the plank is? Thanks.


The end to the left of this part of the pic


----------



## lvstealth (May 11, 2017)

hmm... ok, hang on, i will go get a pic and diminsions.


----------



## lvstealth (May 11, 2017)

it is 3.5" x 1.25 give or take and about 46" long, was 48" but i cut 2" off. just about like a 2x4, but squared off, it was a stringer, i think it is called. the lighter color on that side is most of the board, but on the other side, it is not. the first pic in post 8 is the other side of the same board on the same end, the same knot. i had to give the good camera back for a few days, all i have it the phone... sorry
the light color is more cinnamon than cream. my brother... and he really wouldnt know, but he has some walnut, and said this isnt it, but again, he wouldnt know, he has a small piece a few inches of it.


----------



## Palaswood (May 11, 2017)

riftsawn, as I suspected, but it would seem the darker wood is on the outside of the tree based on the orientation of the growth rings, no? I wonder if whatever was on that pallet stained the sapwood dark.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## phinds (May 11, 2017)

OK, looks like it's walnut, but not quartersawn which was the mistake I made that was throwing me off, plus I thought it was wider, plus the knot indicates it's not exactly a normal area so both of those mean the extra thick sapwood is more understandable.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## phinds (May 11, 2017)

Palaswood said:


> riftsawn, as I suspected, but it would seem the darker wood is on the outside of the tree based on the orientation of the growth rings, no? I wonder if whatever was on that pallet stained the sapwood dark.


I think it's a crotch area which is what's throwing off our assumption of the orientation.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Palaswood (May 11, 2017)

AHA! That darn crotch

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## lvstealth (May 11, 2017)

it is only thick on one side too. the other side is more dark wood by a lot. it only has those two spots of sap wood. but the sap wood is much darker than all the pictures i see of walnut sapwood. it is cinnamon brown, not cream.


----------



## phinds (May 11, 2017)

Well, possibly it's a walnut tree that's on a cinnamon high

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## lvstealth (Aug 1, 2017)

i finally cut this and started making something from it... it is pretty if you ask me!
http://i.Rule #2/kHa2fOm.png

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (Aug 1, 2017)

Really nice. I love all the contrast. Hey, by the way @lvstealth weren't there a couple more woods that you were going to send me for ID?


----------



## Tony (Aug 1, 2017)

lvstealth said:


> i finally cut this and started making something from it... it is pretty if you ask me!
> http://i.Rule #2/kHa2fOm.png



Whatcha making? Tony


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 1, 2017)

That would make a really nice box!!


----------



## lvstealth (Aug 2, 2017)

yes Tony... i got carried away with it all and just havent sent them.

i loved how it turned out! no idea what to do with it yet, boxes are fun though, and very pretty. - L


----------

